# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Ingroeiende baard

## Michaelp

Hello iedereen,

in mijn pubertijd heb ik veel last gehad van acné. Ik heb zelfs een behandeling met roaccutane gehad. Dit was niet aangenaam, maar toch zeer doeltreffend. Ik mocht toen de behandeling afbouwen. Enkel nog zalf 's nachts.

Onlangs ben ik echter terug gegaan bij mijn dermatoloog, omdat ik in de baardstreek steeds last had van opkomende puisten. De diagnose was: ik heb een zeer dichtbegroeide zwarte baard. Mensen die zo'n baard hebben, zouden meestal last hebben van ingroeiende haartjes, wat dus bij mij het geval is.
Mogelijke oplossingen: *Ofwel de baard laten staan, *Ofwel de baard gedeeltelijk laten weg-laseren. 
Zoniet zou ik er de rest van mijn leven last van hebben.

De tweede oplossing leek me nogal drastisch, dus koos ik voor de eerste oplossing. Ik schakelde daarbij over van scheermesjes naar een scheermachine (Braun cruzer). Met die machine probeer ik me ook glad te scheren, maar dan treedt weer dat probleem van ingroeiende baardharen op.

Wat is nu het probleem? Wel, een baard wil ik niet permanent laten staan. Anderzijds zou weglaseren volgens mij betekenen dat je nooit meer eens een baardrandje of zo (ik heb nu een plekje onder de onderlip laten staan) kan laten staan, wat ik jammer vind. Het zou steeds glad zijn... Je kan niet meer experimenteren met je baard of een modetrend volgen.

De dermatoloog zei dat de baard op de wangen zou blijven, maar enkel lager (onder het kaakbeen) gradueel zou weggehaald worden. Ik kan me niet echt voorstellen hoe dit eruit zou zien... Op die manier zou ik mijn 'mannelijkheid' toch niet volledig verliezen :-)

Zijn er mensen die hetzelfde baardprobleem hebben/hadden en die een laserbehandeling ondergaan hebben? Wat zijn jullie ervaringen? Ziet dat partieel wegladeren er deftig uit? 

Alvast bedankt

----------

